
Apple Response to Hey - dustinmoris
https://twitter.com/DylanByers/status/1273718506287099904
======
ksec
_Thank you for being an iOS app developer. We understand that Basecamp has
developed a number of apps and many subsequent versions for the App Store for
many years, and that the App Store has distributed millions of these apps to
iOS users. These apps do not offer in-app purchase — and, consequently, have
not contributed any revenue to the App Store over the last eight years._

I dont know about others. To me that is _very_ rude.

Edit: It turns out Fastmail is getting the same treatment [1], so Apple isn't
selectively enforcing their rules. That is at least one good tick in my book.
But that sentence above still reeks of foul smells to me.

[1]
[https://twitter.com/Fastmail/status/1273782718053187589](https://twitter.com/Fastmail/status/1273782718053187589)

------
shirshak55
"Thank you for being an iOS app developer. We understand that Basecamp has
developed a number of apps and many subsequent versions for the App Store for
many years, and that the App Store has distributed millions of these apps to
iOS users. These apps do not offer in-app purchase — and, consequently, have
not contributed any revenue to the App Store over the last eight years."

To me it is very very rude. And free apps do contribute to app store. And they
do charge 99$ so APPLE should stop saying they have not contributed to revenue
for 8 years they do have paid 99$.

------
nailer
Apple continues to pretend that it applies these rules to all developers when
it does not:

[https://twitter.com/dhh/status/1273720080291950593?s=20](https://twitter.com/dhh/status/1273720080291950593?s=20)

~~~
dustinmoris
I respect DHH a lot, but I think he's got it completely wrong here, drawing
false similarities between other apps which are clearly very different in
their nature and I also don't think his slightly aggressive approach to
"fight" with so much bad language and accusations in the public before trying
a more civil and less inflammatory approach in private. It comes across that
he thinks using his online clout can help him to be treated differently and
pressuring Apple to his will, rather than play by the same rules than everyone
else.

I think both is possible, play by the rules to get your app approved AND at
the same time challenge the existence of those rules in parallel via a legal
and civil way. What he's doing instead though is playing the stroppy
revolutionary kid who doesn't want to play by the rules and wants to put
everything on fire and at the same time get their toy out whilst shit is
burning. Not the best approach from my limited life experience.

